# light height



## The New Girl (Mar 3, 2008)

I was wondering how high should my light be off the plants. I haven't got my seeds yet but I have a fluorescent T5 light with 2 two ft bulbs and they are for growing. I've read (reading up on the forums to learn enough in time to grow?) where some say a couple of inches and some say a foot? So what is the best height? Please remember that they will be brand new little plants from seed and I want to be nice to them. I hope to have the seeds this week. Maybe from someone who uses them a lot. Thank you in advance.


----------



## The New Girl (Mar 3, 2008)

Was this a dumb question? Sorry. I'll try to find the answer in the forums but I have looked a bunch.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 3, 2008)

The New Girl said:
			
		

> I was wondering how high should my light be off the plants. I haven't got my seeds yet but I have a fluorescent T5 light with 2 two ft bulbs and they are for growing. I've read (reading up on the forums to learn enough in time to grow?) where some say a couple of inches and some say a foot? So what is the best height? Please remember that they will be brand new little plants from seed and I want to be nice to them. I hope to have the seeds this week. Maybe from someone who uses them a lot. Thank you in advance.


 
T5 or Flourecent you can be 2-4 inches away, you need them as close as possible without burning your plants.

Light burn looks like a bleached out or brown patch.
Heat stress the outer edge of the leaf curls up toward the light.

2-4 inches you will be fine with T5


----------



## The New Girl (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks Growdude, hey I just figured out this thanks thing!


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 3, 2008)

Like Growdude said you can keep them as close as you want. HID lighting on the otherhand is a whole nother' story. If you decide to go that route I would recommend at least 18" with a fan and 21" without to prevent spot burn. 

When using flouros only I always recommend to folks to get them outside as much as possible. Even if you put them near an open window were they cna get some direct sunlight. 

Keep us posted...

-FNG


----------

